# Hermès



## Naynadine (Jan 31, 2020)

‘‘Last year, heritage luxury brand Hermès revealed it would be stepping into the beauty realm. Now, we finally have a first look at the debut Hermès beauty offering – Hermès Rouge. True to its name, the collection is a lipstick product, initially available in 24 colors, at $67. The lipstick line has been in the works for two years, led by Jérôme Touron who has a stellar background in the industry, having developed cosmetics for both Chanel and Christian Dior.‘‘

‘‘Alongside the lipsticks, Hermès has created a luxurious lip brush, a translucent lip pencil, a leather case and a sleek metal mirror housed within a leather disk. Hermès also has plans to launch a new cosmetics category every six months for the foreseeable future: according to _WSJ_, foundations and eye and cheek colors may be up next, followed by a foray into skincare.‘‘

https://editorialist.com/news/hermes-rouge-lipstick-beauty-collection/


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## Monsy (Feb 9, 2020)

Looking forward to this. Might be some good stuff


----------



## Mac-Guy (Feb 10, 2020)

I like the packaging.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Apr 19, 2020)

Has anyone tried the lip balm?


----------



## Estereofonica (Apr 25, 2020)

Mac-Guy said:


> I like the packaging.


I like the packaging too


----------



## Mismatchedsocks (Jul 29, 2020)

Looks like we will be getting 3 new limited edition shades in September


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 16, 2021)

I just bought from the  2021 Spring Collection... 45 Rose Ombre blush,  Rosey Lip Perfector in 49  Rosy Tan & 30 Rose Dete, and the beautiful Blush Brush.


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 18, 2021)

elegant-one said:


> I just bought from the  2021 Spring Collection... 45 Rose Ombre blush,  Rosey Lip Perfector in 49  Rosy Tan & 30 Rose Dete, and the beautiful Blush Brush.



I was eyeing Rose Ombre too, but it's sold out on the German site. I'm also worried about the fragrance being too strong.
Also interested in the lip perfectors, but I feel like they're a bit expensive for what they are, plus I just ordered a Bobbi Brown Lip Tint.
Let me know how you like everything!


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 18, 2021)

Naynadine said:


> I was eyeing Rose Ombre too, but it's sold out on the German site. I'm also worried about the fragrance being too strong.
> Also interested in the lip perfectors, but I feel like they're a bit expensive for what they are, plus I just ordered a Bobbi Brown Lip Tint.
> Let me know how you like everything!


Hi!!!!

I ordered another face brush, the Kabuki brush and 2 more blushes - 28 Rose Plumme & 32  Rose Pommette 

I watched a bunch of videos and they said the fragrance was very light. I hope I love the lip perfectors.  I just adore the cases and pinks! I only have one Hermes lipstick I bought last year and I LOVE it.

It's ALL TOO expensive!  I'll let you know dear.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Apr 18, 2021)

Naynadine said:


> I was eyeing Rose Ombre too, but it's sold out on the German site. I'm also worried about the fragrance being too strong.
> Also interested in the lip perfectors, but I feel like they're a bit expensive for what they are, plus I just ordered a Bobbi Brown Lip Tint.
> Let me know how you like everything!


I received Rose Ombré and Rose Pommette this evening. Only played with Pommette so far but love the color and the fragrance is not too strong even for my sensitive nose. I was really relieved because the fragrance in their lipsticks is way too much for me to the point of not being do-able. One YouTuber described the fragrance in the blushes as 1/3 as much as a Chanel JC and I would agree with that. It’s also just a softer kind of scent. I had a gift card at Bloomies so also ordered Rose Plumme and Rose Blush today.


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 19, 2021)

Winthrop44 said:


> I received Rose Ombré and Rose Pommette this evening. Only played with Pommette so far but love the color and the fragrance is not too strong even for my sensitive nose. I was really relieved because the fragrance in their lipsticks is way too much for me to the point of not being do-able. One YouTuber described the fragrance in the blushes as 1/3 as much as a Chanel JC and I would agree with that. It’s also just a softer kind of scent. I had a gift card at Bloomies so also ordered Rose Plumme and Rose Blush today.


That is so good to hear!  What do you think of Rose Ombre?


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 19, 2021)

elegant-one said:


> Hi!!!!
> 
> I ordered another face brush, the Kabuki brush and 2 more blushes - 28 Rose Plumme & 32  Rose Pommette
> 
> ...



The brushes look really nice as well! Not looking to add any to my collection right now tho. 
The cases are so pretty, but I haven't bought any of the lipsticks since I was worried about the scent as well.

Definitely not a bargain, lol! I don't mind spending more on blushes or powders for some reason.



Winthrop44 said:


> I received Rose Ombré and Rose Pommette this evening. Only played with Pommette so far but love the color and the fragrance is not too strong even for my sensitive nose. I was really relieved because the fragrance in their lipsticks is way too much for me to the point of not being do-able. One YouTuber described the fragrance in the blushes as 1/3 as much as a Chanel JC and I would agree with that. It’s also just a softer kind of scent. I had a gift card at Bloomies so also ordered Rose Plumme and Rose Blush today.



That's good news about the blushes. I have a very sensitive nose as well and seem to be allergic to many fragrances. Haven't used my Chanel blushes in ages.

I guess I'll skip the lipsticks. Still undecided on the blush. I might just skip and get an Hourglass blush stick instead, the swatches I've seen look great.

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Apr 19, 2021)

Naynadine
 Just wanted to clarify I only tried one of the original LE lipsticks eons ago, not these latest balms, and from everything I’ve heard the scent on these balms is supposed to be pretty light. Hope you are doing well too. It’s so nice to see people on here!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Apr 19, 2021)

elegant-one said:


> That is so good to hear!  What do you think of Rose Ombre?


It looks like a very nice neutral in the pan, kind of reminiscent of MAC Blush Baby, or at least how I remember Blush Baby. I haven’t swatched it because I’d really like to limit myself to three....


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 19, 2021)

Winthrop44 said:


> It looks like a very nice neutral in the pan, kind of reminiscent of MAC Blush Baby, or at least how I remember Blush Baby. I haven’t swatched it because I’d really like to limit myself to three....


That's what I was hoping for. Thanks!


----------



## Anneri (Apr 20, 2021)

I do find the scent (and taste) of all products rather notable, but that is such an individual thing!
Also, I did get a few things (Rosy Tan, Rose Blush, one of the brushes and Rose Oasis), and haven written about them on the blog. I also took about a million pics...


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 20, 2021)

Anneri said:


> I do find the scent (and taste) of all products rather notable, but that is such an individual thing!
> Also, I did get a few things (Rosy Tan, Rose Blush, one of the brushes and Rose Oasis), and haven written about them on the blog. I also took about a million pics...


Hello!!! I just got done reading your reviews! Fantastic job and your photos are lovely - Thanks!

I was expecting Rose Blush to look a bit more pinky peach on. All of my goodies will be here Thursday and I am so excited to see them in person. It was a bit of a splurge


----------



## Anneri (Apr 20, 2021)

EO!!!! Lovely to see you! I hope you're good.
And yeah, it definitely WAS a splurge... (thanks to hubby, I've to admit). I found all colour description on the Hermes site (and promo pics of the blushes) super confusing, ttbt. I went with Rose Blush because it said coral and I thought I couldn't go wrong with that. In hindsight, maybe Rose Ombre would've been more versatile for me? Keeping my fingers crossed that you'll like your purchases!


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 21, 2021)

Anneri said:


> EO!!!! Lovely to see you! I hope you're good.
> And yeah, it definitely WAS a splurge... (thanks to hubby, I've to admit). I found all colour description on the Hermes site (and promo pics of the blushes) super confusing, ttbt. I went with Rose Blush because it said coral and I thought I couldn't go wrong with that. In hindsight, maybe Rose Ombre would've been more versatile for me? Keeping my fingers crossed that you'll like your purchases!


You are the sweetest! I hope life is being good to you.

I got Rose Pommette today. I thought it looked brighter pink in the pictures but it is a little darker and very subdued.  I do really love it on and think it's flattering. ALL the rest will be here tomorrow 

The promo pics makes all the shades look the same to me on the models


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 22, 2021)

Just got all the goodies. I really, really LOVE everything!!!

The brushes are soft and so beautiful. The kabuki is very soft and thick. The blushes are soft and beautiful. I was really worried about Rose Tan in the pan but it's a pale soft bronze on. My favorite blush is Rose Plume, but they are all very pretty on. I still have to try on the balms.


----------



## r0mini0n (Apr 23, 2021)

When I saw the shades I thought they were great and ordered on the first day. I got Rose Apricot today which looked a lot more orange on their website than it is to my eye, so that was disappointing.
I still have Rose tan coming so hoping that is more the color I was expecting.
But for the amount they cost I'm not really impressed. It's probably because I don't really have a feel for the brand itself, but also because I feel like the images of the shades are really off. I guess I was expecting more.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Apr 25, 2021)

Probably my skin prep and foundation (and the fact I don’t use powder) are to blame, but the one I tried went on patchy for me. For whatever reason the scent also ultimately ended up bothering me more than Chanel 

 Naynadine


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 29, 2021)

Winthrop44 said:


> Probably my skin prep and foundation (and the fact I don’t use powder) are to blame, but the one I tried went on patchy for me. For whatever reason the scent also ultimately ended up bothering me more than Chanel
> 
> Naynadine


That stinks. The lip balms are too scented. I wish they would just leave all fragrance out of makeup.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Apr 29, 2021)

elegant-one said:


> That stinks. The lip balms are too scented. I wish they would just leave all fragrance out of makeup.


That would be nice! Sorry to hear that about the lip balms. I really love the look of the cases.


----------



## Adelina13 (May 26, 2021)

Mac-Guy said:


> I like the packaging.


Me too


----------



## JerseyGirl (Jun 28, 2022)

If anyone is considering the nail polishes, I have to say I really like them. Most regular manicures fail me after two or three days.  These polishes last on me 5 days, almost a week before I see slight wear. Did my toes and they look great after a week Long Beach vacation. Usually only a gel manicure lasts on me, but I’m glad I have this option now. The gel manicures always make my natural nails too thin after all the filing. This polish let’s my natural thinner nails not be filed excessively. Just be warned, the lighter color was disappointing, it wasn’t opaque enough. But all the darker colors I tried have been very nice to apply.


----------

